# Everyone posts the ears up so I have to as well! almost 11 weeks!



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Zeus pointed both ears up at 9 weeks and they are still up. Sometimes floppy backwards after a nap (looks so funny), but as he starts chewing they go right back up! =) 

I am sure they will grow and flop again when his teeth fall out, but who cares I will love and enjoy all ear stages =) I like him with floppy ears too!


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Aww he is SO cute! Love the first picture, those eyes :wub:


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you =) he uses his puppy eyes well!


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha I bet, there very good at it


----------

